# Unban @Otterparty



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

please, consider the harm that is being done to this community. Without @OtterParty, the horrifying goes unknown. He also brings the latest in news, as well as opinions. Please unban this righteous man. VROOM VROOM!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 2, 2018)

Pls unban @Transvaalan


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 2, 2018)

#justice4otterparty


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 2, 2018)

MODS=FAGS


----------



## wylfım (Nov 2, 2018)

What did he originally get banned for?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 2, 2018)

Bring back @FuckYou


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Bring back @FuckYou


Too bad @LofaSofa is here now.


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> He also brings the latest in news



he was my main source of news, the bastard


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> he was my main source of news, the bastard


That’s horrifying.


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> That’s horrifying.



yeah it sure is


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> yeah it sure is


If only we had a hero willing to rate those poor masses “horrifying”


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> please, consider the harm that is being done to this community. Without @OtterParty, the horrifying goes unknown. He also brings the latest in news, as well as opinions. Please unban this righteous man. VROOM VROOM!


No. They hated puffertons and they hated Vroom!!! Let them rest is piss.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> No. They hated puffertons and they hated Vroom!!! Let them rest is piss.


Let the Vroom free! The truth needs to be free.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Let the Vroom free! The truth needs to be free.


Fine.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> Fine.


VROOM!! (Unban @OtterParty)


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 2, 2018)

Please, for the uninitiated, a TL;DR explanation of ban?


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> If only we had a hero willing to rate those poor masses “horrifying”



i would but i only spam feels and drink ratings


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Please, for the uninitiated, a TL;DR explanation of ban?



otter was the biggest fag around at the time


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i would but i only spam feels and drink ratings


That. Is. Horrifying.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Please, for the uninitiated, a TL;DR explanation of ban?


He was a free spirit. He spoke the ancient stories of BaRb.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> He was a free spirit. He spoke the ancient stories of BaRb.



he was so eloquent, especially when talking about barb and her love for animals


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> he was so eloquent, especially when talking about barb and her love for animals


@OtterParty was an eloquent man. The mods here, quite frankly, silenced a beautiful man.


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2018)

@MODS


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m getting a feeling like an incredible miscarriage of justice may have happened here. Sounds like a rather endearing chap.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 2, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m getting a feeling like an incredible miscarriage of justice may have happened here. Sounds like a rather endearing chap.


@OtterParty is the sunshine upon a babbies’ Face.


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

i wonder where he is and what hes doing now


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

wylfım said:


> What did he originally get banned for?



For having a big swinging dick that scared the cucked troon mods.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i wonder where he is and what hes doing now



Barb.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Barb.


Is there a pig?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Barb.


Please explain in three separate posts. It looks better that way


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Barb.



thats wonderful for him


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Please explain in three separate posts. It looks better that way



Barb barb barb.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Barb barb barb.


BARB Barb Barb?


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

brab


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> brab


...did you hear...?...


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

Is posting the best copypasta a bannable offence? Barb fucks pigs..


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Barb.


are you implying @OtterParty is a pig


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 3, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> No. They hated puffertons and they hated Vroom!!! Let them rest is piss.


Puffertons aren't people. Send them back to the sushi restaurant where they belong.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> are you implying @OtterParty is a pig


Fucks pigs.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Puffertons aren't people. Send them back to the sushi restaurant where they belong.


Barb.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

Sorry for double posting. Barb fucks stuff.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Fucks pigs.



Cucks pigs.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Cucks pigs.


Hm


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Cucks pigs.


But who are they being cucked with?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> But who are they being cucked with?


b


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> b


a


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> a


r


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> r


b


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 3, 2018)

This is easily _the_ best thread I have come across in my short Farms career here.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 3, 2018)

*BARB JERKS OFF PIGS. SHE GETS DOWN ON HER KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HER FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL SHE FINDS IT’S COCK. SHE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HER TWAT MOISTENS, HER BREASTS SWELLING AND HER NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. SHE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HER HAND, HER GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. SHE LOWERS HER HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HER HAND, GROANS WITH SATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HER CLIT WITH HER OTHER MUDDY HAND, HER HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES..” SHE GASPS. SHE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. SHE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HER LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, SHE WHISPERS COLE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. SHE TURNS HER ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HER HAND. SHE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HER HAND AND HER FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HER CHEEKS AS SHE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. BARB CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HER HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT BARB TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. SHE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW SHE TILTS HER HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS CHRIS'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. SHE SLAMS HER FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HER TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON. BARB WORKS HER TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HER NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FEMALE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HER PULSATING CUNT. EXHAUSTED, SHE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HER BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. SHE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HER NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE SHE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> *BARB JERKS OFF PIGS. SHE GETS DOWN ON HER KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HER FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL SHE FINDS IT’S COCK. SHE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HER TWAT MOISTENS, HER BREASTS SWELLING AND HER NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. SHE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HER HAND, HER GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. SHE LOWERS HER HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HER HAND, GROANS WITH SATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HER CLIT WITH HER OTHER MUDDY HAND, HER HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES..” SHE GASPS. SHE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. SHE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HER LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, SHE WHISPERS COLE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. SHE TURNS HER ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HER HAND. SHE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HER HAND AND HER FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HER CHEEKS AS SHE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. BARB CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HER HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT BARB TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. SHE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW SHE TILTS HER HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS CHRIS'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. SHE SLAMS HER FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HER TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON. BARB WORKS HER TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HER NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FEMALE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HER PULSATING CUNT. EXHAUSTED, SHE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HER BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. SHE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HER NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE SHE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*



Can someone rate this horrifying for me? Please and thank you.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 3, 2018)

Also, my horrifying ratings received has risen exponentially overnight.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 3, 2018)

Sorry for double posting. Unban @OtterParty


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 3, 2018)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> #justice4otterparty


But they already brought @OtterParty to justice?


----------



## dopy (Nov 3, 2018)

this thread has been very educational. thanks everyone.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> *BARB JERKS OFF PIGS. SHE GETS DOWN ON HER KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HER FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL SHE FINDS IT’S COCK. SHE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HER TWAT MOISTENS, HER BREASTS SWELLING AND HER NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. SHE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HER HAND, HER GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. SHE LOWERS HER HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HER HAND, GROANS WITH SATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HER CLIT WITH HER OTHER MUDDY HAND, HER HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES..” SHE GASPS. SHE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. SHE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HER LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, SHE WHISPERS COLE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. SHE TURNS HER ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HER HAND. SHE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HER HAND AND HER FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HER CHEEKS AS SHE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. BARB CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HER HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT BARB TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. SHE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW SHE TILTS HER HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS CHRIS'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. SHE SLAMS HER FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HER TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON. BARB WORKS HER TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HER NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FEMALE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HER PULSATING CUNT. EXHAUSTED, SHE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HER BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. SHE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HER NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE SHE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*



You're not my real dad the real @OtterParty.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 3, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> *BARB JERKS OFF PIGS. SHE GETS DOWN ON HER KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HER FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL SHE FINDS IT’S COCK. SHE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HER TWAT MOISTENS, HER BREASTS SWELLING AND HER NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. SHE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HER HAND, HER GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. SHE LOWERS HER HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HER HAND, GROANS WITH SATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HER CLIT WITH HER OTHER MUDDY HAND, HER HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES..” SHE GASPS. SHE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. SHE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HER LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, SHE WHISPERS COLE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. SHE TURNS HER ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HER HAND. SHE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HER HAND AND HER FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HER CHEEKS AS SHE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. BARB CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HER HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT BARB TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. SHE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW SHE TILTS HER HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS CHRIS'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. SHE SLAMS HER FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HER TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON. BARB WORKS HER TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HER NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FEMALE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HER PULSATING CUNT. EXHAUSTED, SHE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HER BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. SHE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HER NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE SHE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*



That was pretty good


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

this little piece of literature just gets better and better every time i lay my unworthy eyes upon it


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 3, 2018)

@yawning sneasel and this is why @Clown Doll drank himself to death


----------



## drain (Nov 3, 2018)

this thread made me remember how otter called me fam that one time :/


----------



## drain (Nov 4, 2018)

unban @OtterParty god dammit!!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> unban @OtterParty god dammit!!


It could happen, it happened to me...


----------



## drain (Nov 4, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> It could happen, it happened to me...



i'll always remember that day, rattay <3


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i'll always remember that day, rattay <3


Ban was no fun. Bad rat was sad.


----------



## drain (Nov 4, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> Ban was no fun. Bad rat was sad.



i was too 
but now i'm glad you're back and no more rattay bans! 

unlikely our otter friend who ate the banhammer so hard it impaled him :/


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i was too
> but now i'm glad you're back and no more rattay bans!
> 
> unlikely our otter friend who ate the banhammer so hard it impaled him :/


I almost have all my privileges back!


----------



## drain (Nov 4, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> I almost have all my privileges back!



i can't wait for you to be able to post in profiles again <3


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 4, 2018)

DrainRedRain said:


> i can't wait for you to be able to post in profiles again <3


One day, one day I will rise and shitpost on profiles once again. Vroom!!!


----------



## drain (Nov 4, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> One day, one day I will rise and shitpost on profiles once again. Vroom!!!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 22, 2019)

Unban @OtterParty ?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2019)

Barb still jerks off pigs.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 22, 2019)

@hood LOLCOW what do you think?


----------



## J A N D E K (Feb 22, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Barb still jerks off pigs.


*THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Feb 22, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> @hood LOLCOW what do you think?


@OtterParty jerks off Barbs


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 22, 2019)

Otter party is from Singapore, and he is so afraid of someone caning him for being banned twice.

People from Singapore are so afraid of being caned.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 23, 2019)

Otter master race.


----------

